# historical radar



## rocojerry (Jan 25, 2012)

I've seen a lot of nice radar imagery out there --  I especially enjoy when they highlight snow/sleet/rain.    Have you come across any site with historical information?  For example, while I was asleep at 3am I had no idea what kind of precip was on the radar....

While ultimately -- quantity is usually the rule....  there may be some times where pure quality gets the upper hand.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2012)

The controls aren't completely intuitive but this is a cool site.

http://weatherspark.com/#!dashboard;q=Monpelier,+VT,+USA


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 26, 2012)

nice. thx. I was able to see historical temps, but only 6 hours of historical radar.... 

is there some way to see the last 7 days of radar?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a link that I had buried in my bookmark archive.  About halfway down are a couple of radar archive links.  Hope that helps.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's another.  Just input your date in the upper left corner and click Go.  You'll see a link for Radar Composite and region


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2012)

rocojerry said:


> nice. thx. I was able to see historical temps, but only 6 hours of historical radar....
> 
> is there some way to see the last 7 days of radar?



You have to have a split screen (map on one side, graph on the other). On the graph side scroll back in time and then hold down shift while dragging the mouse over the period of time you want to see the radar loop for.


----------

